# DIVE DIVE DIVE!!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Blue water is all the way up on the beach. We're getting reports of 50'+ visibility and 68 degrees at the old Pensacola Pier Rubble, and 100+ vis and temps in the low 70's on the nearshore wrecks.

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

too bad the weather SUCKS for this weekend!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Tuesday looks like a weather window. I'll be heading out as long as it holds.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea we were in 60 ft of water yesterday and had some BLUE clear water


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

we got out Wednesday...there wasn't even a ripple on the Gulf, the water temp was a very comforable 70, and the the viz was AMAZING! I love diving in the winter. Nobody else is out on the water, and it's the best viz all year! And all the big fish move in! That's what I call a win-win situation!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It has been great! Russian freighter had 70 foot or so, Brandy said even the jetties in the pass had 60 foot and better....I love it!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul ("Pierce07") is headed out to check out the beach and get in some diving...I'm sure he'll post up his report later!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead....





Why do I check this when I can't go for another Month!! Looking for Vid's of that clarity Clay....



OBTW: Been thinking of this as well.... http://www.vimeo.com/2378227 Click the full screen and enjoy... Ren says they are hitting ~ 70-75' on their dives.







:doh

Stressless


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice. ......freediving is the way!.........


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Heck, I even had 60' vis at the Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble. It is really nice out, hopefully the weather will break soon!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

And here I sit in Okinawa with a persistent west wind killing the diving. Bummer.


----------

